# Hi folks, absolute car noobie!



## TTrich (Sep 11, 2009)

Hi folks, I've been lurking on the forums for a little while trying to get my head round everything. Unfortunately I'm pretty much a car noob. Don't get me wrong, I love cars, but never had the opportunity or the money to even get started.

It's a bit of a strange situation this. Currently don't have a license. Just never got round to taking lessons (no cash!) and no real need as I lived in the centre of town. I also work offshore so running a car on my own was always just going to be a bit of a waste of money. Just recently engaged and I've just replaced the Fiance's 8yr old Megane with a lovely 2005 Quattro and am currently studying like a maniac to pass my theory prior to taking an 8 or 9 day intensive driving course.

It's completely stock as far as the dealer told me but I really don't know much about it as I'm new to Audi's.



















So at the moment when I'm home I'm just being cheuferred around in it and not even sat behind the wheel. Had it for about 3-4 weeks now and even as a passenger I love it. The missus absolutely adores it! Currently away offshore on a trip, but quiet so I will continue to peruse the fine forums and soak up as much info as I can.

Looking forward to driving my car one day!

Rich.


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Welcome to the forum and good luck with the test


----------



## TTrich (Sep 11, 2009)

Probably a bit strange having a new member who doesnt even have a licence yet!

Was curious about a few questions.

How much modding can you do without affecting insurance premiums?
The missus uses the car for work and can do almost 1k every 2-3 weeks. How is this going to effect running costs as she runs it into the ground? 
The car has about 44k on the clock if i remember, is there anything major service wise i should be aware of in the near future?

I'm trying to get as much info as i can from the FAQ's etc but if anyone has answers to these questions it would be much appreciated!

Rich.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome dont forget to join the TTOC www.ttoc.co.uk


----------



## bobski (Oct 21, 2007)

Hello and welcome.. 

I have a TT with 29k on the clock now. (i know its a weekend car for me..) Anyway i had to have my cambelt waterpump and tensioner done as the car is 5years young. Or its 60k on the clock. So you should be ok for the time being. A lot of people get caught out with this and end up totaling the engine. Just go by the service light otherwise and you will be ok.

As for modding you can see from the list in my sig that i have done quite a few.  But my TT looks standard apart from the Brembo brakes. And my insuance didn't change much at all. One of the first mods to do is to get it remapped. Makes a standard 225 let alone 3.2 keep up... :wink:


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

Welcome to the forum. 8)


----------



## Gone (May 5, 2009)

At 44k you should check the haldex oil and filter has been done - if it's Audi approved with FASH they should do this for free if it hasn't, as the interval for this is 40k. Also you should do the cambelt and water pump at 60-70k or 5 years, although some people get it done every 50k to be on the safe side. Prices vary but this should be no more than £329 + the cost of the pump from Audi. A lot of quotes come in at 360-370.
Also you should read up about the dashpod, although being a post-2004 car you should be OK. If the car shows any symptoms within your Audi approved warranty period, get it checked out fast! It might be worth some special driving techniques training as well if this is your first car ever - don't mean to patronise but it wouldn't do to wrap it round a tree within a week! :wink: 
HTH and good luck with the tests.


----------



## TTrich (Sep 11, 2009)

Thanks for the advice folks! Much appreciated. After passing my test I've already planned to get myself on an Advanced Driving Course (which helps with insurance as well doesn't it??) and also out on a skid pan for a session. Can't be too overprepared i guess.


----------



## bobski (Oct 21, 2007)

Practice makes perfect.  And the other good thing is at lease you will be close to ninewells hospital... :lol:


----------

